# Score From Craigslist



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I have to show off the score we got for free from craigslist over the weekend: Big chunks of foam from a boat dock. There are two types, white beaded styrofoam that looks like pitted rock and rusty-brown foam more like a florist's. The rusty foam is gorgeous as is. We're painting the white chunks. Both are craggy and weathered and look real from a distance. We've had several passing cars stop with astounded drivers.

In the photos, the white styrofoam isn't painted yet. My wife, just to spread them out for a good look, used landscape pins to attach them to the steel frames we're dressing as walls. Before last weekend, we were planning to carve the big blue sheets into a stony facade. Now our barrier is going to look much, much nicer.

Naturally we've all had fun pretending they're super-heavy. Even the biggest ones don't weigh more than a couple of pounds.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Oh wow. I looked at the pix before reading and thought you had scored some large rocks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's going to save a lot of carving time


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats on the great score!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Man those are nice as is! Great score.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

near perfect............


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

We started the rock pile walls today. The pics look a little haphazard - we tossed up a few bits of greenery for photos, but the real thing will be much more lushly adorned. We have lots of touch up painting to do first, plus lights, etc.

The entrance to our grotto isn't very wide, so it was a challenge not to put our frail, foamy boulders in harm's way of passing kids with unwieldy costumes. Luckily the rocks transition to a stone wall (also styrofoam) with a flat surface.

The best part is, the whole thing went up using nothing but landscape anchor pins.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a great score and a lot of work saved.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool! Lots of potential with those.


----------

